
Imatag inserts invisible watermarks to track images around the web - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/24/imatag-inserts-invisible-watermarks-to-track-images-around-the-web/
======
rvz
Or perhaps you could say a startup has just re-discovered image steganography
and applied deep learning and AI buzzwords into the mix.

